# .224 Valkyrie Feedback



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Need some feedback on .224 Valkyrie AR and what to sell it for approximately.

This is NOT an advertisement or solicitation to sell it...I just want some input on where it might land on the AR price scale right now.

Aero milspec upper and lower in Magpul FDE.
Magpul grip and fixed rifle length stock.
Fail Zero nibx with Exo coat bolt carrier group.
Ballistic Advantage 18 inch barrel. 
Generic off brand 16 inch mlok handguard which is not a color match to the FDE furniture and upper/lower combo.
JMT 3.5 single stage trigger.

Not looking to include the optic but will if it makes sense.
Wane mount.
Primary Arms Orion 4-14 ACSS reticle

Let me know your thoughts on a fair asking price.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You would get better advice asking on AR15.com or M4 Carbine.net, but I would ask $850 and see where that takes you. AR builds generally do not fetch as much as factory made rifles. How many rounds down range?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How does it shoot? Post some 200yd targets, at least 5 shots. If the gun is up to it 500 yds.

New cartridge is going to be an ammo issue. Why'd you settle on Valkyrie? If i wanted umpoof long range a 7.62, and ammo is available.

That being said I have a .222 Rem 700 BDL, that will hit a dime every time at 200 yds if not windy. Hard to find that ammo now, but I roll my own..... Woodchucks and crows don't know where the fire came from.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You would get better advice asking on AR15.com or M4 Carbine.net, but I would ask $850 and see where that takes you. AR builds generally do not fetch as much as factory made rifles. How many rounds down range?


 Good to see you here. RedLion
Add up what the parts would cost you today. Look at over all appearance and deduct a slight used weapon amount and offer it up. Value will change depending on supply. >224 was hottest thing on the market for awhile. that has faded


----------

